# Prayer



## newnature (Dec 24, 2016)

Now our life style choices can have a bearing on our health. Is the purpose of our prayers to call God’s attention to our problem?  Do you need the pastor to pray? Do you need people all praying the same thing at the same time? Do you need a 24 hour persistence line so God gets so tired of all the begging that he’s just going to give in and give you your desire to get you off his back? NO! Do we really think he’s off doing something else with someone else concerned about some other things till we pray to let him know we’ve got a problem. And then he turns around and “Oh, indeed that believer does have a problem.” There’s a difference in the Age of Grace. What is that difference? It’s strength made perfect in weakness. 2 Corinthians 12:9 It’s not strength made perfect in the elimination of the suffering situation. Now if you’re weak, you’re suffering, you’re going through a trial, a tribulation in your life and you’re praying for God to take it away. But God is telling you that his will is that his strength may be perfect in your weakness, what are you praying?...I don’t want your will to be done in my life. I don’t what your strength to be made perfected in my weakness. I want you to take my weakness away. I want your strength to be perfected in my strength? Philippians 4:6 When you pray in the Age of Grace, we are to pray, we’re to pray with thanksgiving, but are we to pray with thanksgiving that he promised he would do it? Are we to pray with thanksgiving that we’re going to get what we’re praying for? Not at all. Romans 8:26-27


----------



## Israel (Dec 25, 2016)

Good reminder. A created thing is dependent, it cannot but be so. In that sense it is all of weakness toward another thing, its Creator.
And, if an end be gratitude, the created thing might become aware it is not of itself to "create" this, but come to know it as deepest of gifts by revelation of the Creator's heart.
How, in any particular believer's experience this is accomplished remains in the hands of the Creator.  Gratitude, we might confess, is such an uncreate-able thing amongst us, but something of such peculiarly "unregretableness" as is not easily forgotten if and when allowed to be tasted. Being invited to live in it, by the only One who can make it known...may often seem "too much", nevertheless our God's generosity is not hindered by any smallness of hand to receive.


----------

